# Pumilio Tad in Film Canister and DROWNING FLIES



## anthonylepore (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello, My gold basti's have laid 2 cluches of eggs. The female has deposited a tad in one of the 3 film canisters in the terrarium. I have seen her in the canister, probably eggfeeding. The problem is that the fruitflies keep getting stuck in the canisters and drowning. Should I remove them, will this disturb the tad. do I change the water? I am so excited about the tads, but I am nervous about there care. Also the second clutch of eggs looks white which is different than the first. I saw some thin white worms crawling around? any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks so much for help.

Anthony


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I wouldn`t worry about it as flies drown in the brom axils too


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

the white little worms are more than likely nematodes theyll wiggle their way into the eggs and will eat them


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

the white little worms may or may not be harmful. Some nematodes are harmful others are not, the worms could also be grindal worms. Grindal worms are harmless and sometimes smaller frogs will even eat them. There are a number of old posts about this subject that I looked over when I had the same questions. Supposedly, you can use a diluted methylene blue solution to help kill of unwanted parasites, insects, germs and such.


----------



## anthonylepore (Apr 5, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks everybody for the replies. Meth blue was mentioned as a treatment for nematodes on the eggs, could anyone direct me to a previous thread on the subject? I can't seem to find any. I first saw thin white worms crawling around the eggs. now I have not seen them in days. the eggs turned from black dots to greyish/whitish masses and the mother occasionally sits on them. Does this sound normal?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Pum eggs stay black until they are tadpoles. Usually you can see tad development within a couple, 3-6, days. Upon maturing to tadpoles they will be transported to a brom. If this is the first clutch you've seen it is possible that the parents haven't got the egg laying/fertilizing process down. It might take a while. Just be patient. Keeping the leaves clean by spraying with water, sometimes a little harder than normal, will help to keep nematodes and fecal matter away from eggs. As for the post, check under grindal worms, or springtail cultures, or little whit worms. I found the thread under one of those searches. Cheers!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

not all pumilio eggs stay black. escudos for one will stay black if they are NOT fertile and turn grey if they are. don`t count em out yet.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Easy Aaron I'm a bit sensitive about the fact that I can't afford any escudo right now  When Anthony said gray masses, it sounded like the eggs had broken down. But, either way you should be able to see tad development within the next few days if the eggs are still good. I usually wait until the eggs are obviously bad to wash them away. good luck Anthony.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i`m sure you`ll be able to soon  
ya, your right. i just didn`t want him to count them out yet.
i`m embarrassed i can`t remember w/ the golddust and i just saw 3 clutches recently. i think they turned grey though before forming.


----------

